# Duda con reemplazo de MOSFET en TV Samsung



## skynetronics (Ene 29, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro,

Me encuentro revisando un TV Samsung, modelo PL-42C91HP, el cual presenta el síntoma de que no enciende. Tampoco enciende el led de stand-by y cuando uno intenta encenderlo suena el relé continuamente sin lograr encender el equipo. 

Me encuentro revisando la fuente de alimentación, la cual tiene el número BN44-00161A y diagnostiqué al menos 4 componentes averiados: 2 MOSFET de conmutación del chopper (en la serigrafía aparecen como QX801 y QX802, que los marqué en rojo) y 2 condensadores electrolíticos hinchados que van cerca del conector CN801 y que alimenta a la main board (en la serigrafía aparecen como CX816 y CX819, que los marqué con amarillo); y también marqué 2 condensadores electrolíticos que van cerca de los condensadores hinchados, pero que cambiaré por precaución (CB857 y CB855, que marqué con verde). 

Resulta que los MOSFET están completamente destruidos, pero al menos en uno de los casos se pudo rescatar la parte frontal que identifica el número FQPF9N50C, y que según su datasheet es un MOSFET canal-N de 9A x 500v (adjunto foto). 

En fin, mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿conocerán algún reemplazo fiable para el MOSFET FQPF9N50C en caso que no encuentre el mismo acá en mi país?

Si alguien me pudiese dar algunos reemplazos que les haya dado resultado, les estaría muy agradecido amigos.

Un saludo, gracias por su tiempo y quedaré atento a sus respuestas.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2016)

y has comprobado el resto del materilal? resistencias diodso, dodos zeners etc etc?


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 29, 2016)

Sí, el resto de los componentes parece estar bien, salvo los que describí en el post. 

De todas formas, mañana revisaré todo de nuevo. 

¿Alguna sugerencia con el equivalente del MOSFET?


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 30, 2016)

Los voy poniendo al tanto con el estado de la reparación, y al mismo tiempo pido vuestra ayuda.

1) Compré 2 MOSFET P10NK80ZFP, los cuales aguantan más corriente y voltaje que los originales que tenía el TV. Los reemplacé, hice la prueba con la ampolleta en serie y no se queda prendida al máximo, pero hace una función de conmutación al mismo tiempo que suena el relé. Después al conectar la fuente directa a AC no explotó nada, jajajaja.

2) No hay voltaje en los filtros principales y tampoco al medir el voltaje AC entre los terminales alternos del puente rectificador.

3) Al medir los voltajes con o sin el resto de las tarjetas conectadas (mainboard y las demás), se encuentran todos los voltajes caídos a excepción del STBY.

4) En el CN801 (que alimenta la mainboard) me arroja los siguientes voltajes (en *negrita* lo que aparece en la serigrafía).

1) 4.22v *(PS-ON)*
2) 0.01 *(NC)*
3) 5.15 *(STBY)*
4) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
5) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
6) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
7) 1.34 *(18vAMP)*
8) 1.34 *(18vAMP)*
9) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
10) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
11) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
12) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
13) 1.36 *(5.3v)*
14) 1.36 *(5.3v)*
15) 1.36 *(5.3v)*
16) 1.36 *(5.3v)*
17) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
18) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
19) 1.35 *(12v)*
20) 0 *(GND o RTN)*
21) 1.35 *(12v)*
22) 1.35 *(12v)*
23) 0 *(FAN-ON)*
24) 0 *(NC)*

Por lo que veo en el esquemático (que adjunté en el primer post) ¿el relé hace funcionar al puente rectificador, o estoy mal?, ¿por qué hay dos relé en este caso? Aparte de descartar esa pieza, ¿me recomiendan medir otra cosa?

Disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema, pero tengo entendido que debo puentear unos pines para que la fuente "encienda". ¿Cómo debo hacer esto?

Si necesitan alguna otra foto en especial, avísenme, quedaré pendiente al post.

Muchas gracias, amigos .


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 31, 2016)

Acabo de medir los relé fuera de la placa, los probé con una fuente externa y los dos relé están en buen estado.

Medí el voltaje en CQ815 (según el esquemático de la fuente que dejé en el primer post) y me marca 20v, supongo que estará bien. Más adelante, en la entrada del ICQ805 no hay voltaje y tampoco en su salida. Según entiendo es el voltaje que alimenta a los relé.

Ojalá me puedan ayudar respondiendo estas dos preguntas:

1) ¿Cómo puedo encender la fuente sola? Lo que hice hasta ahora es conectar una resistencia de 10K entre PS-ON y STBY y en otro caso hice directamente un puente entre esos mismos terminales. En cualquiera de los dos casos, los voltajes son los mismos a los que están en el posteo #4. Si estoy bien, favor de decirme, y si no, cómo debo hacerlo.

2) En base a las descripciones que he hecho, ¿me recomiendan medir algo en especial? 

Ojalá me puedan ayudar con esto, amigos.


----------



## josco (Ene 31, 2016)

al hacer el puente del pin 1 que tienes marcado como ps-on   al pin 3 que tienes como stand by  la fuente debe arrancar y dar los demas voltajes. otra prueba es mandar a gnd el ps-on para ver si arranca. suerte y saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 1, 2016)

Gracias por ayudarme, amigo josco.

Te cuento que hice el puente entre PS-ON y GND a través de una resistencia de 10K y se calentaba, así que lo dejé de hacer así, supongo que será entre PS-ON y STBY la forma correcta. Lo raro es que haciendo o no el puente entre PS-ON y STBY, los voltajes en CN801 siguen siendo los mismos que indiqué en el post anterior.

En fin, adjunto una foto y un pdf con el esquemático de la fuente, al que en su página 2 le agregué algunas mediciones de voltaje que he hecho.

En la foto que pueden ver, los condensadores marcados con amarillo son los que hasta el momento he reemplazado por otros nuevos, aunque ninguno de ellos estaba hinchado (los cambié por precaución). Los que aparecen en celeste eran los condensadores que sí estaban hinchados. En el rojo están los MOSFET FQPF9N50C que reemplacé por unos P10NK80ZFP. Pese a todos estos cambios, los voltajes siguen siendo los mismos.

Ayuda .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 1, 2016)

Hola, si dices que NO hay tensión en los filtros principales de la fuente, te sugiero que veas eso en primera instancia. Pues de lo contrario, la fuente principal jamás encenderá.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 1, 2016)

Claro, colega Gudino Roberto duberlin. Lo que ocurre, es que según el esquemático los relé conectan el puente rectificador, habilitando el área hot. En el posteo #7 sale el pdf con unas mediciones de voltaje que hice, pero en verdad no sé bien qué comprobar ahora, ya que si no estoy mal, los relé se alimentan con el regulador ICQ815 (KA7815A), el cual se activa a su vez con el transitor QQ803 (KTB985B). El emisor tiene el voltaje, pero la base viene de un optoacoplador. 

En fin, creo que viendo el esquemático y las mediciones que hice, se sabrá mejor dónde medir o tener alguna idea de la falla, ojalá me puedan echar una mano.

Yo estudiaba electrónica hace varios años, pero ahora estoy algo falto de práctica. por lo que ojalá me puedan dar algunas pistas, ya que tienen los conocimientos más "frescos" como decimos por acá.

Muchas gracias por su tiempo, amigos. Quedaré pendiente a sus comentarios.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 2, 2016)

Tengo novedades y algún avance, aunque aun sin reparar la fuente.

Estaba puenteando mal la fuente para que parta. Estaba puenteando los cables equivocados en el conector equivocado, ya que estaba puenteando STBY y PS-ON en el conector CN801 y en esta página http://blog.coppelltvrepair.com/2014/02/testing-bn44-00161a-bn44-00162a-and.html dicen que se debe puentear PS-ON y GND en el CN807.

Según la información que dan en esa página, los voltajes de STBY y PS-ON están bien en mi fuente (5v y 4.22v, respectivamente), pero al hacerle el puente para que parta (entre PS-ON y GND en CN807), el relé suena dos veces, como conectando y desconectando la fuente, evitando que parta. Digo esto, porque los voltajes al hacer el puente de forma correcta, suben en un orden de los 0.01v en relación a los voltajes que había posteado antes, pero sigue sin conectar el área hot (no hay voltaje AC ni DC en el puente rectificador, ni obviamente en lo que viene después).

Veré si descubro otra cosa, pero si alguien me puede ir dando pistas, sería genial.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 6, 2016)

Hola amigos, les voy contando mis avances. Me estoy demorando un poco más de lo que quisiera, pero al menos estoy aprendiendo, eso es lo que vale, jaja.

Descubrí que la falla en mi caso aparentemente se encuentra aparte de los transistores MOSFET FQPF9N50C (que subí en la primera imagen), en unos diodos dobles tipo SMD y unas resistencias asociadas a estos MOSFET (adjunto imagen para el que le sirva). 

Estas resistencias nominalmente eran de 20 ohm y me marcaban 64k; 1.92k; 760k; y 31,8k. Además, los diodos dobles (KDS184) me marcaban entre sus junturas valores del orden de los Megaohms y en otros casos, directamente abierto, pero nunca me marcaron con el multímetro en la posición de diodos.

Después de reemplazar estos componentes, probé con una lámpara en serie y la lámpara conmuta rápidamente, el relé suena un par de veces para luego dejar de sonar mientras la lámpara se mantiene haciendo la función de conmutación, aunque no queda encendida al máximo, por lo que asumo que no hay un corto, aunque quisiera confirmar esto último con ustedes. 

Esta situación no me ocurría antes, ya que antes de reemplazar estos componentes, el relé conectaba y desconectaba continuamente la fuente (en una frecuencia más lenta que ahora) sin arrojarme los voltajes de salida que ahora sí me aparecen en el conector CN801, sólo que en algunos casos, son un poco más débiles de lo que deberían dar, por lo que ahora me limitaré a revisar las ramas asociadas a estos voltajes.

Ahora tengo otra duda. *En base a lo que he comentado, ¿es seguro conectar la fuente directamente a AC sin la lámpara en serie?* Lo pregunto para estar seguro y así no fundir algún componente.

Con la fuente encendida correctamente, los voltajes del conector CN801 me dan así ahora:

1) 0 (PS-ON)
2) 0.2v a 1.8v oscilando inestablemente (NC)
3) 4.7 a 5v (STBY)
4) 0 (GND o RTN)
5) 0 (GND o RTN)
6) 0 (GND o RTN)
7) 15.6v (18vAMP)
8) 15.6v (18vAMP)
9) 0 (GND o RTN)
10) 0 (GND o RTN)
11) 0 (GND o RTN)
12) 0 (GND o RTN)
13) 5.3v (5.3v)
14) 5.3v (5.3v)
15) 5.3v (5.3v)
16) 5.3v (5.3v)
17) 0 (GND o RTN)
18) 0 (GND o RTN)
19) 12.4v (12v)
20) 0 (GND o RTN)
21) 12.4v (12v)
22) 12.4v (12v)
23) 0.2v a 1.5v oscilando inestablemente (FAN-ON)
24) 0.2v a 1.5v oscilando inestablemente (NC)


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 10, 2016)

Listo, amigos. TV reparado.

Las piezas que originalmente tenían la falla en mi caso, eran las siguientes:

QX801: FQPF9N50C
QX802: FQPF9N50C
CX816: 1000uF x 25v
CX819: 1000uF x 25v
RX802: Resistencia SMD 20 ohm
RX803: Resistencia SMD 20 ohm
RX832: Resistencia SMD 20 ohm
RX833: Resistencia SMD 20 ohm
DX803: KDS184 (marcaje B3)
DX804: KDS184 (marcaje B3)



PD: Por efecto de la foto se ve un poco borroso, pero tiene una definición bastante aceptable para ser un plasma.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 12, 2016)

Hola, siempre será más seguro, utilizar una lámpara serie para probar fuentes.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 12, 2016)

Claro, amigo. Me pasó que la fuente la tenía reparada desde hace días, pero como me atreví a probarla sólo con la lámpara en serie, el voltaje VA (que debía ser de 67v) me marcaba 45v; el vAMP (que debían ser 18v) me marcaba 15.1v; y Vg (que debían ser 15v) me oscilaba entre 14v y 15v. 

En todos estos casos, las caídas de voltaje se debían a la conexión de la lámpara en serie, pero bueno, conectándolo directo a AC ya me aseguré que los voltajes se restablecieron, confirmando la reparación de la fuente.

Gracias a todos por sus consejos .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 13, 2016)

Bueno, todo depende de que tipo de fuente se trate, si es del tipo conmutada, si tiene rango automático de tensión de entrada, y de que potencia sea la lámpara serie. También dependerá si la fuente está con carga.
Según experiencia, dicha lámpara a utilizar debe tener al menos el doble de potencia que la carga sometida a una fuente SMPS.


----------

